# Best Zelda Games?



## midnight1001 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok so quite simply... Which Zelda games do you recommend playing?
I've already played Ocarina of Time 3d and now I'm looking for another great zelda game! What would u recommend  ?
Thanks guys


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 3, 2014)

All zelda games are worth playing except Zelda 2 for NES.


----------



## XiTaU (Feb 3, 2014)

if u liked oot chances are u will like majoras mask


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 3, 2014)

There are many types of Zelda, I'll separate them in categories:

Traditional 3D: Ocarina of Time(N64), Majora's Mask(N64), Wind Waker(Gamecube) and Twilight Princess(Gamecube/Wii)
New-school 2D: A Link Between Worlds(3DS)
Motion-based: Skyward Sword(Wii)
Touch-based: Phantom Hourglass(DS) and Spirit Tracks(DS)
Old-school 2D: A Link to the Past(Snes), Link's Awakening(GB/GBC), Oracle of Ages(GBC), Oracle of Seasons(GBC) and Minish Cap(GBA)
Hardcore 2D: The Legend of Zelda(NES/FDS)
RPG-like: Zelda II: The adventure of Link(NES/FDS)

I'd recomment staying away from Zelda II, I also didn't find Oracle of Ages and Seasons explendid but they are good.

Now about the best Zelda, I would have to say Skyward Sword. But if you want a more familiar OoT-like game Twilight Princess is the way to go.
A Link Between Worlds is also pretty good and a great way to get into the 2D Zeldas


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Majora's Mask.

I think when choosing Zelda games (or any game in a series) it really comes down to which game do you actually like replaying over and over? What I mean is you already know what happens, you know the story and how it unfolds, but can you actually sit through and complete the same adventure over and over while doing the same repetitive tasks?

I don't see myself replaying the newer Zelda games nearly as much as the older ones and that's probably because the newer ones just don't seem as simple or easy to get in to. What I mean is in the original Zelda game you picked up a sword and that was that, in Skyward Sword you have a whole story and as such you can't just go finish a dungeon, you gotta wait, and wait, backtrack, that gets annoying.

My favorite of all time is Majora's Mask and I replay it yearly so I'd obviously recommend that. I would also recommend Ocarina of Time and even Link to the Past and Link's Awakening. Everyone's opinion will be different though because they might enjoy the other adventures more.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll throw in this quote of mine here, it's a bit off-topic but there are some quite interesting clones here 


```
[B]Zelda 1:[/B]
Nazo no Murasame Jo (NES) (predates the original Zelda, in fact; spiritual successor is Sakura Samurai: Art of the Sword for 3DS)
Neutopia I & II (PC-Engine) (first Zelda-like to introduce hammers and fire arrows and many other things)
Ys I & II,
Willow (NES),
Crystalis, (NES)
StarTropics 1 & 2, (NES)
Golden Axe Warrior, (MS)
James Bond GB, (GB)
Neugier, Alcahest, (SNES)
3D Dot Game Heroes (PS3)
For Whom the Frog Bell Toll (GB) (Nintendo! Its GBC remake was cancelled,
and as a result closest remake we got was instead Tingle Rosy Rupees (DS) ).
Star Hearts (WonderSwan Color)
Linkle Liver Story (Saturn)
Shining Wisdom (Saturn)
Legend of Xanadu II - PC Engine
Tōgi Ō: King Colossus (Megadrive, fan-translated)
Evoland (PC)
Away: Shuffle Dungeon (DS)
Zelda 1 itself has a remake on the SNES Satellaview.
[B]Zelda 2:[/B]
The Battle of Olympus (NES) (best clone),
Wonder Boy in Monster Land / Monster World 3+4 / Dragon's Trap (GameGear, Master System, the better PC Engine version),
Popful Mail (Sega CD)
Faxanadu (NES)
Ax Battler (MS)
Rygar (NES),
Legend of Princess (PC) (only three levels but fun while it lasts,
from Noitu Love 2 creator, check that game too, it's fantastic),
Golvellius: Valley of Doom (MS)
YS 3 (and Oath of Felghana, Naphistm, Origins (PC/PSP) by extension, Seven and Celceta ditched the platforming though)
Skyblazer (SNES)
Adventure Time DS / 3DS (2012)
[B]Zelda 3:[/B]
Marvelous (SNES, two Satellaview sequels) (Nintendo! first Eiji Aonuma game, has a fan- translation, awesome game...
somehow remade as Tingle DS 2),
Crusader Of Centy a.k.a Soleil (MD) (my first Zelda ever :)  ),
Zelda Ancient Tablets (SNES SatellaView)
Alundra 1 (PSX)
Beyond Oasis (MD) and its Saturn sequel,
Brave Prove (PSX)
Chaos Seed (SNES, Saturn)
Ganpuru: Gunman's Proof (SNES) (shameless one, but decent)
Brave Fencer Musashi (PSX), Musashi: Samurai Legend (PS2)
(the sequel is missing the charm yet is still solid as ever, Sqaresoft)
Illusion of Gaia, Soul Blazer, Terranigma (SNES)
The Twisted Tales of Spike McFang (SNES)
Guardian of Paradise (PC) (no items, but spirits with abilities unlocked by collecting elemental coins from certain enemies...
and check E. Hashimoto other games too: Buster (shareware, very nice platformer)
and Hydra Castle Adventure (PC) (Castlevania rip-off))
Ganbare Goemon 3 (SNES) (to an extent)
Isometric Zelda Clones
Equinox (NES)
Solstice (SNES)
Landstalker (MD) (there is also Dark Savior (Saturn) which isn't very polished
but still decent an in the same vein, avoid LadyStalker like the pleague though)
Steal Princess
[B]Zelda Oracle of Seasons:[/B]
Nayuta no Kiseki (PSP)
(it's a mix between Ys Oath of Felghana and Zwei with seasons, high-notch boss battles and
platforming and 60 artes, very close to Zelda games; my favorite - an excellent Ys game, as a
Trails game though, not gonna lie, it fails pretty hard and story is crap; you should also play on
hard to get the most out of it)
[B]Zelda OoT:[/B]
Alundra 2 (PSX)
Tiny Bullets (PSX)
Blade Arts (Enix, PSX)
Brightis (PSX) (Quintet)
Beyond Good & Evil (PS2)
StarFox Adventures (GC)
Darksiders (PS3/X360/PC)
Okami (PS2, Wii, PS3), Okamiden (DS)
Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy (PS2/Xbox/GC)
Batman: Arkham Asylum (PS3/X360/PC)
Dark Cloud 1, 2 (PS2)
Ganbare Goemon (EDIT: the PS2 game is almost a straight rip-off, even has a scrappy water
dungeon but has sub-par graphics and can't be emulated yet... first N64 one is more like a 3D
platformer, and the DS one is the closest to a Zelda game the series has to offer)
[B]Zelda Skyward Sword:[/B]
Sorcery (PS Move)
[B]Zelda Phantom Hourglass:[/B]
Shounen Kininden Tsumuji (Legend of Ninja Boy Tsumigi... by EA Japan) (DS)
For Ys fans:
Gurumin (PC (JP), PSP)
Zwei 1 (PSP/PC)
Zwei 2 (PC) (awesome game)
 
and Check
Sword of Mana, a GBA remake of Final Fantasy Legends which fits here, and the JP exclusive 2006
cell-phone remake if it's ever emulated
(and Secret of Mana, Seiken Densetsu 3, Secret of Evermore (SNES), Legend of Mana (PSX), avoid Dawn of Mana...)
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles, DS ones mainly
```


----------



## Dinomite (Feb 3, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> All zelda games are worth playing except Zelda 2 for NES.


Don't forget the Zelda games for the CD-i. Man they are awful.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 3, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> I don't see myself replaying the newer Zelda games nearly as much as the older ones and that's probably because the newer ones just don't seem as simple or easy to get in to. What I mean is in the original Zelda game you picked up a sword and that was that, in Skyward Sword you have a whole story and as such you can't just go finish a dungeon, you gotta wait, and wait, backtrack, that gets annoying.


I agree that the older Zelda are really good but they're also really hard. Took me years to finish A Link to the past and the original Zelda. The newer Zeldas although not having as much replay value they are easier to beginners in the series.


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2014)

I second Link's Awakening and Minish Cap.


----------



## orcid (Feb 3, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> All zelda games are worth playing except Zelda 2 for NES *and Majora's Mask*.


FYP!
I tried to play Majora's Mask several times and always hated it because of its time mechanics.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 3, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> I'll throw in this quote of mine here, it's a bit off-topic but there are some quite interesting clones here


You forgot Goof and Troop (snes). It's probably the first 2-player Zelda clone and if you play it you will find it very similar to Zelda: Four Swords. Coincidence or not, Goof and Troop was developed by Capcom and TLoZ: Four Swords was co-developed by Capcom and Nintendo.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 3, 2014)

orcid said:


> FYP!
> I tried to play Majora's Mask several times and always hated it because of its time mechanics.


Well, personally I didn't like MM much either but I know for a fact that people exist who would bully you out of this forum for your post.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 3, 2014)

And the Valkyria no Bouken series by Namco on the NES/PC-Engine, and a handful of decent PS1 clones...
I tried not too long ago Goof Troop and wasn't disappointed 
It's a far-from complete list: any feedback would be welcome. I'm trying to put together lists for Smash Bros-like games, Dragon Quest-like games, and possibly more..

I realize I didn't answer the question.
My first experience with the series was the epic Zelda III (and it has a semi-sequel for the BS-X, "Ancient Stone Tablets", too!) and then Minish Cap and all three Gameboy Color offerings, my judgement may be blinded with nostalgia, but they're all good.
At the time I played the hell out of the DS games and used to be drolling over Wind Waker until I got it in 2009, but I wouldn't go so far to say they're the best Zelda games out there.
The 3D ones... I'd say a tie between Ocarina of Time/Majora Mask (a mission pack that manages to one-up the original, like with Tengai Makyou Kabuki Den) and Twilight Princess. Loved Skyward Sword, but it was too linear/short.
Wind Waker, Phantom Hourglass, and Four Swords (both GBA and GC games) were disappointing though. Zelda II is a whole different thing. Didn't play the 3DS game yet, so I can't say anything about it.

Marvelous on the Super Famicom was Eiji's Aonuma first game. It ran on the Zelda III engine. And it has now a fan-translation for the main game (but not the two episodic spin-offs). By all means, go and try that one out!


----------



## midnight1001 (Feb 3, 2014)

So I notice no ones mentioned skyward sword for wii... I thought seeing that it had pretty good reviews that it would be worth playing but am I wrong??


----------



## CompassNorth (Feb 3, 2014)

The oracle duology are the best handheld games bar none.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 3, 2014)

midnight1001 said:


> So I notice no ones mentioned skyward sword for wii... I thought seeing that it had pretty good reviews that it would be worth playing but am I wrong??


Actually there was a mention of sykward sword for wii.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 3, 2014)

midnight1001 said:


> So I notice no ones mentioned skyward sword for wii... I thought seeing that it had pretty good reviews that it would be worth playing but am I wrong??





GHANMI said:


> Loved Skyward Sword, but it was too linear/short.


Skyward Sword has great story and great gameplay. It is indeed too linear and I wouldn't say it is short but the world they created is small. Nevertheless, I think motion controllers made the game very challeging and tricky to play. I like it because it makes fighting more rewarding than in any other zelda game, but sometimes it also makes it frustating since the wii motion plus is not very precise with fast movements. Nevertheless, I consider it the best Zelda in my opinion  But guess I think like this because the Ocarina of Time formula was too old and SS was a welcome renew


----------



## Wisenheimer (Feb 3, 2014)

I am on a quest to play them all, and now that I have a 3DS, I can at least play all the portable ones I missed over the years.

_Ocarina of Time_ is considered by many to be the best game of all time, and with good reason.  But there were also a lot of flaws, and I think Zelda has only improved with time as those flaws were fixed.

So, my suggestion would be to play them in reverse order.  Since order does not really matter, you should start with the newest ones with the best production values and the fewest flaws and if you really get into the series, you might manage to get back to the revolutionary (for the time) but rather primitive NES games.  

_Skyward Sword_: The only bad thing about playing this game is it will set your expectations too high, especially since it is the only Zelda game with a 1:1 motion control theme.

_Twilight Princess: Skyward Sword_ was not much better because _Twilight Princess _ did such a great job fixing flaws in previous Zelda titles.  You might want to play this on the gamecube, since other than the EDTV feature which gives you a little higher resolution, and the tacked-on motion controls, the Wii version brings nothing to the table.  It is a Gamecube game.  

_The Wind Waker_:  Like _Skyward Sword_, this has a timeless art style (even though I am not a fan of Japanimation) and is just a really well-done game.  While the final fight is underwhelming, the ending is possibly even better than _Skyward Sword_.  I just sat there listening to the haunting piano score of Hyrule Castle for a while before letting the King finish his speech.  

_Majora's Mask_: This is basically a quest pack for _Ocarina of Time_.  It is a good game in its own right, and one of the most unusual Zelda titles.

_Link to the Past_: This is probably the best of the 2D Zeldas.  

_4 Swords: _This is Zelda done like Super Mario World.  If you have friends with a GBA and a gamecube (or Wii) with a link cable, this is probably worth playing.  If you are a big Zelda fanatic, you should try it, but playing it solo is not exactly awe-inspiring.  It is a good, solid game done in the style of _Link to the Past_.  It is not of the normal Zelda quality though.  

NES Games;  Start with the first one, play the second one if you feel like it.  Don't use a walkthrough or a map if you are a sadomasochist.  


As for portable games, you can play them simultaneously if you want, I would suggest the following order:


1. _Link Between Worlds _(You might want to save this one for after you play _Link to the Past_ so you can appreciate the transition to 3D.  It is not necessary to weight though).

2. _Minish Cap _on GBA (I suggest playing this before _4 Swords_ and _4 Swords Adventure_).

3. _Link's Awakening _on GB or GBC (I suggest playing this after _Link to the Past_ as it is a sequel_, _but it is not necessary).

4. _Oracle Series _(I suggest playing this after _Link's Awakening _ and starting with _Oracle of Seasons _first.  It is not really necessary though, but it is suggested to play the two one after another).

5. _Phantom Hourglass_  DS (do not start this one until after you finish _The Wind Waker_).

6. _Spirit Tracks _DS (play this after _Phantom Hourglass_)

7. 4 Swords (for GBA from eshop or with _Link to the Past_ on real GBA): It's free now on the eshop.  You should play with a friend if you can.  If not, it is decent, but not spectacular.

8.  _The Wand of Gamelon _on CD-I: I put this last because you should always save the best for last.


----------



## Patxinco (Feb 3, 2014)

Majora's Mask.

Epic game, and for me, better than OoT Master Quest included. Run for save the World in just 3 days, just amaizing.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Feb 3, 2014)

Patxinco said:


> Majora's Mask.
> 
> Epic game, and for me, better than OoT Master Quest included. Run for save the World in just 3 days, just amaizing.


 

Two words, _Water Temple_.  That was the most frustrating experience ever, especially going back and playing it on an emulator, where it crashes a lot, even on Nintendo's official emulator.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Feb 3, 2014)

rhece6 said:


> Don't forget the Zelda games for the CD-i. Man they are awful.


 

I think there are only two Phillips CD-I emulators of any worth out there, and neither can play the Zelda games right.


----------



## Another World (Feb 3, 2014)

definitely check out a link to the past. its on snes and gba.



> All zelda games are worth playing except Zelda 2 for NES.



i recently played through zelda II. while it is a bad zelda-themed game, it is an excellent action-adventure platforming game. it is extremely challenging. it merges multiple genres. with a script rewrite and some sprite hacks (to remove zelda references), it would be a much better game.

-another world


----------



## Arras (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd say for 2D play either A Link Between Worlds or Minish Cap first - both are great games and both are good ways to get into 2D Zelda. For 3D Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess are my favorites. That said Okami is a lot like Zelda and on the same level of quality (I'd say it surpasses OoT myself and the art style is amazing), so you should consider that game too. There's a Wii port but if you have a PS3 you may want to get the HD version on PSN.


----------



## orcid (Feb 3, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well, personally I didn't like MM much either but I know for a fact that people exist who would bully you out of this forum for your post.


I know that many people really love this game and this is the reason I tried the game several times, but it`s really not the typical Zelda game. I think if you like one of the Zelda games you will enjoy the other games (besides MM and Zelda2), too, although you might love one more than another. But MM stands out positively or negatively.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 3, 2014)

orcid said:


> I know that many people really love this game and this is the reason I tried the game several times, but it`s really not the typical Zelda game. I think if you like one of the Zelda games you will enjoy the other games (besides MM and Zelda2), too, although you might love one more than another. But MM stands out positively or negatively.


Which is possibly the reason why MM 3D hasn't been released.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 3, 2014)

All of them besides the ds zelda games


----------



## Patxinco (Feb 3, 2014)

Wisenheimer said:


> Two words, _Water Temple_. That was the most frustrating experience ever, especially going back and playing it on an emulator, where it crashes a lot, even on Nintendo's official emulator.


 
True, that was just the craziest thing in the game, many times i have thrown the controler in that temple, i'm suprised that still works ^^


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 3, 2014)

Twilight Princess all the way man!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2014)

Apologies if someone else mentioned them but hey.

RodrigoDavy's categories seem reasonable, though "Traditional 3D" for N64 Zeldas has triggered my "bloody hell you are old" reflex.

I am mainly here to mention thanks to hackers the nonsense that was badly touchscreen driven DS stuff was replaced with wholesome buttons, for the most part anyway (there are still a few puzzles). There were many great uses of the DS touchscreen but those games were not one of them.

Also on the subject of hacking there have been some great hacks for the SNES Link to the Past ( http://www.romhacking.net/?page=hac...gory=&perpage=20&title=&author=&hacksearch=Go ), the main forerunner being http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/197/ . The "link gets laid" hack for the non DX version of GB Zelda I am also duty bound to mention.

If you are going to suffer the N64 games then do it on an emulator with texture replacement and a good controller.

My general opinion is in 2014 all but the pre DS handheld lines (increasing the include the DS stuff if you hack the controls) are probably not worth the effort if you are looking for gameplay (there are quite a few games like the modern zeldas on every platform that matters), possible slim exception for wind waker but I would be tempted to get a version that skips a lot of the triforce fishing parts. If you are studying a bit of gameplay history then go for it I guess.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 3, 2014)

My personal favourites are Link to the Past and Wind Waker.


----------



## Sparks43 (Feb 3, 2014)

For anyone who is interested there is a couple of links to zelda podcasts that myself and a couple of other retro lovers created a couple of years ago.

Had an absolute blast making them and hope you enjoy.

As for the OP i would start with LTTP then Link between Worlds




http://arcadeandretro.com/arcade-and-retro-podcast-episode-7-the-legend-of-zelda-series-part-1/

http://arcadeandretro.com/arcade-and-retropodcast-episode-8-the-legend-of-zelda-series-part-2/


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 3, 2014)

There's no " Best Zelda game " cause some of them like Wind Waker and some not.
I'm not a fan of it nor i'm a big fan of Zelda but the ones i liked were the DS Zelda games and Minish Cap.


----------



## cateater1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Play The Minish cap. fairly short but a quality title for the GBA.


----------



## mkdms14 (Feb 3, 2014)

I think there all good with the exception of those 3 abomination that we shall pretend never happen: Wand of Gamelon, Faces of Evil, and Zelda's Adventure.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 3, 2014)

Twilight Princess, the one true god.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2014)

It's hard to say which one is the "best" since all of them are pretty amazing and worth playing, but personally I love Wind Waker, A Link to the Past, and Majora's Mask.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 3, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> There's no " Best Zelda game " cause some of them like Wind Waker and some not.
> I'm not a fan of it nor i'm a big fan of Zelda but the ones i liked were the DS Zelda games and Minish Cap.


 

I was amazed in the beginning by the graphics of Wind Waker, but when I actually played it, it felt so irritating. So much wasted potential!
If you're familiar with Hyrule Historia, this game was not only missing four dungeons (Third Pearl, Fire, Ice, Magic Arrows), but there was a whole explorable Old Hyrule at one point, which may explain the eight Tingle quests, a filler to replace the missing original content (the book mentions a fisherman that transport you to/from Old Hyrule, plus the HUGE detailed Old Hyrule overworld.)
This game (and it's HD port, which only streamlined it, not without cutting even further content: a Tingle quest across dungeons) reeks wasted potential.
The obvious cuts, the dungeon design (for five dungeons plus a handful of Ice and Fire rooms) was very sub-par for the series, and the whole Tingle mess was just the icing on the cake.

Which is a shame, because I wanted so badly to love that game beyond its amazing art direction.
But that's expected as the result of rushed development. They wanted to make a Wind Waker 2 at one point, and even acknowledged the lack of content in the game, but that project got fulfilled as the Twilight Princess we know now; and part of what made it great it had literally all the genius that was originally planned for Wind Waker.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2014)

Zelda 1, Minish Cap, Oracle games, LTTP, Link's Awakening, Majora's Mask, and Twilight Princess were the only good Zelda games IMO. Rest were pretty crap or just downright boring really.


----------



## lampdemon (Feb 3, 2014)

+1 to Majora's Mask(best IMO) and Twilight Princess GC(Wii version is inferior), for 2d zeldas, Link's Awakening and Oracles games.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 3, 2014)

Played all zelda games and all are worth to play (barring cdi games)
The ones I actually detest are the DS iterations. I particularly prefer the old games due to their difficulty. Other than that, I loved all zelda games barring the DS ones,


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 3, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> I'll throw in this quote of mine here, it's a bit off-topic but there are some quite interesting clones here
> 
> For Whom the Frog Bell Toll (GB)


 
Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening was built off of this games engine, for those who didn't know and its a good game.
thats why Richard makes a camo in Link's Awakening


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Twilight Princess, the one true god.



GC or Wii version?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> GC or Wii version?


 

Wii version since it was the one I played. Although I don't think it really matters since I think why it's the best is mostly for atmosphere.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> GC or Wii version?


 
I definitely recommend the GameCube version. It came *after* the Wii version.
No motion controls, and most of the game-breaking glitches have been ironed out (don't save after crossing the bridge before getting to Hyrule Capital though!)... but that means no green chu-chu  Technically the version which removed the most glitches is the JP GC one
You'd think they used the extra space / new console to give better graphics, but nope. It's exactly the same as before.

The motion controls in TP Wii are rubbish anyways. Anyone wanting to get their fix of sword gameplay should check Skyward Sword, it's excellent in this regard (rolling bombs and motion controls for swimming, though...)


----------



## decemberchild (Feb 3, 2014)

Spirit Tracks sucks. I don't remember much about the actual gameplay part, but the majority (not exaggerating) of the time you're on a train. This train is beyond boring. You will get so bored you will sit the ds down, but then something random will happen and you will die. Thus having to start the train sequence over only to be bored again. Therefore you'll die again. It is a never ending sequence of events. You'll never even make it to the next level due to the boredom.

edit: furthermore these train sequences last like 10 minutes or more.  and they are so boring.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Feb 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> GC or Wii version?


 
Wii: Better resolution (480p EDTV 16:9) for that cinematic feel, motion controls, no need for a memory card.
Gamecube: Arguably better controls (motion controls felt "tacked on").  Everything in the Gamecube version is a mirror image of the Wii, so the guidbooks are all backwards.  When it tells you to go west, you have to go east if you are following a guide. 

Other than that, it is the same game.  Basically, the Wii version for better graphics and the Gamecube version for better controls.


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 3, 2014)

Minish Cap. What a game...


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 3, 2014)

*A Link to the Past*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2014)

Adventure of Link FTW!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 13, 2014)

I just finished playing all the main Zelda games as part of my New years resolution last year. Here are my personal top five...

5) The Minish Cap
4) Oracle of Seasons/Ages (you really need to play these together, one after the other)
3) The Wind Waker
2) Majora's Mask
1) A Link to the Past

A Link Between Worlds also gets an honorable mention, but I'm not sure if it deserves a spot in my top five yet. If it did though, it would knock out Minish Cap for number five.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't believe you didn't list Twilight Princess.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 13, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I can't believe you didn't list Twilight Princess.


Who, me?


----------



## Issac (Feb 13, 2014)

Adventure of Link, seriously. I do recommend you to play it, but maybe not right now. 

Since it's so different, it can be good to play it between some of the top-down games to mix things up for a bit.
Also, it's hard as balls. So wait for a while to play it perhaps  

It's one of my favourite Zelda games though.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 13, 2014)

Issac said:


> Adventure of Link, seriously. I do recommend you to play it, but maybe not right now.
> 
> Since it's so different, it can be good to play it between some of the top-down games to mix things up for a bit.
> Also, it's hard as balls. So wait for a while to play it perhaps
> ...


Most consider it the Black Sheep of Zelda games, so I would hardly count it as a top Zelda game.


----------



## Issac (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm well aware of that, but I don't agree with the opinion. 
I personally think it is one of the more exciting games, intense and epic. Love the music, and the fighting feels like it requires more skill. And I like the leveling.

Sure it's a lot different from most other Zelda games, but why must different equal bad?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 13, 2014)

Issac said:


> I'm well aware of that, but I don't agree with the opinion.
> I personally think it is one of the more exciting games, intense and epic. Love the music, and the fighting feels like it requires more skill. And I like the leveling.
> 
> Sure it's a lot different from most other Zelda games, but why must different equal bad?


It's fine if you love it, just don't suggest it to someone as a game that they will probably love, when statistically they will hate it.


----------



## Issac (Feb 13, 2014)

Alright. Don't recommend anything that goes against the stream. Noted.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 13, 2014)

Issac said:


> Alright. Don't recommend anything that goes against the stream. Noted.


I mean, it's fine to make a mention, because the OP might love the game.  Just make sure he knows it's definitely not for everyone.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 13, 2014)

midnight1001 said:


> Ok so quite simply... Which Zelda games do you recommend playing?
> I've already played Ocarina of Time 3d and now I'm looking for another great zelda game! What would u recommend ?
> Thanks guys


All of them, especially the 3D ones. Except for the DS ones which were ruined by touchscreen controls and (in the case of Phantom Hourglass) tedious and annoying puzzles.
Hell, you should even try out the CD-i ones, just for the hell of it (you never realize how bad they are until you actually try playing them yourself...) They have amusing cutscenes 
A good place to start is Wind Waker (HD) though, one of the best entries in the series. Suggest the HD version if you have a Wii U, it has numerous improvements that make the game less tedious, but the original is still great (and still looks good, celshading is a timeless art style that never gets dated). Twilight Princess/Skyward Sword are also some of the best entries in the series, and are pretty much tied with Wind Waker for which game you should start with, but Wind Waker has a higher replay value so that's why I'd start with that one. Then once you're done with TP/SS you can play Wind Waker again on the Wii U  Just an idea, you don't have to do that.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2014)

My Alltime Favorite's are personally
1. Links Awakening DX. First one I ever finished at a young age and managed to find every item. Plus it pulls off the story so well!
2. Phantom Hourglass. I know it gets a lot of Hate, but I thought it was a great game. Fun little slashing gameplay, a really nice story, and albeit easy, a lot of stuff to hunt and do in the game~


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 13, 2014)

My top...erm...seven:

7. skyward sword
6. Minish cap
5. twilight princess (wii...haven't played it on gamecube)
4. Four swords adventure
3. Link's awakening
1.2. oracle of seasons/ages (I can't decide)


These are the versions I've played to the end (4 -> 1 twice).  All versions I've played were never less than great, but still...I never really got into wind waker or Ocarina of time (and I spend 50 bucks on that 3DS remake  ). And at a certain point, I just quit spirit tracks. Not because of the train (which I kind of liked), but because of those stacked dungeons. At a certain point, I died in one of the last dungeons (quite possibly the last one) and I just didn't feel like backtracking HALF AN HOUR to get to that same point. I'll still recommend it, but if you want to play it, make sure to do it with a save state.

And yes, I know: four swords adventure is also pretty different. And no, I never played it multiplayer or even linked with a GBC. I see it as a simple hack-n-slash game with a few simple puzzles that just happens to have the name "Zelda" slapped on it. I don't care much that there's no exporation, it revolves around collecting triangles and your upgrades don't carry between levels...It's fun, and that's what matters.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 13, 2014)

Zelda Twilight Princess (Wii)
Zelda wind waker (Gamecube)
Zelda skyward sword (Wii)
Zelda ocarina of time (3ds)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Twilight Princess for GameCube. That is all.


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 13, 2014)

Every damn (official, stay away from the CD-i titles) Zelda game is fantastic.  Having said that, I wouldn't start with either NES title, especially Zelda 2, as these games didn't yet fully embody the Zelda spirit (though the first title certainly set the groundwork).  Zelda 2 is so drastically different than every Zelda title before and since, that you may want to ignore it completely if you find its play style is not for you.  Its also damn hard, being the only Zelda title of every official released title so far that I have yet to beat (though I am slowly working on it on my 3DS VC).

Anyway, in terms of where to go considering you've just beat Ocarina of Time (3D).  If you want the direct sequel, and probably the darkest and gloomest Zelda title ever, I'd continue with Majora's Mask.  However, you may want to hold off on that, as its been long rumored and incredibly likely that the next Zelda title for the 3DS will be a 3D remake of Majora's Mask much like OOT.  So perhaps, you'd prefer to go to Windwaker.  While graphically this is the most childish in the series, it is far from an easy game, and it actually looks incredibly beautifully, you're best bet would be to get the HD version if you have a Wii U, as it is the definitive version of the game.  If you are looking for the alternate type of Zelda game (2D top view as opposed to 3D), you'd probably want to start with A Link to the Past or Link's Awakening DX.  I do think that the latest title (A Link Between Worlds) is fantastic, and one of the best in the series, but to get the full appreciation of that game, you would benefit from playing A Link to the Past first.  

Really you can't go wrong.  Just know there are traditionally 2 types of Zelda games, the top view 2D (sometimes 2.5D in the DS cases, and 3D in ALBW case), and the 3D third person view games.  With again Zelda 2 being the odd game out with its own unique playstyle.  The more you play, the more games you'll want to beat.  As I was overtaken with a great love for this franchise a few years ago, I too felt this, and I have succeeded, with the one black sheep of an unbeaten game for me being Zelda 2, but one day I will complete this game as well.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 13, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> Windwaker... is far from an easy game.


 
Maybe it's just me, but I find The Wind Waker to be the easiest game in the series for sure (possibly rivaled by Twilight Princess).


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd like to say that objectively, Skyward Sword is the best and brightest, as a fan 24 of the 26 years. However its also not the definitive Zelda thats going to win everyone over. No Zelda is. You should play all the Zeldas, but you should really be focusing your eyes on:

Wind Waker
Skyward Sword
A Link to the Past
The Minish Cap
Spirit Tracks
Four Swords Adventures
Majora's Mask

In no particular order.


----------

